# Whites and Striper Smack Down



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

We had another great trip this morning on Lake Livingston. The winter bite is simply amazing right now. All fish were caught drifting on the edges of deep water deadsticking flukes and slabs with crappie jig teasers. We are booked up this weekend but have some week days open. Don't miss out on this winter time Smack Down, if you want to put some serious fish in the boat give me a call 

Chris Richardson 903 286 4872


----------



## CrazyBass (May 1, 2013)

We had a great time. GREAT JOB.


----------



## chase N whites (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice catch, looks like a lot of fun. Gonna try to get out there this weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emfry821 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Building a good rep.*

Looks like Lake Livingston adventures i.e. Michael and Chris are building a good customer base. Word of mouth does wonders for a great business. I really hope Lake livingston adventures works out for you and your brother.


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Way to go guys. Love the new techniques that you bring to the table, definitely the first that I know of on the lake!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

The zebras came out to play today!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice going Chris. Those two Montana boys will be talking about that trip for a long time.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like you have them nailed down.-Mike


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> ... Don't miss out on this winter time Smack Down....


 Chris, Congrats on "discovering it". It has been spectacular winter fishing for the last many years on the Lake, maybe longer but I didn't discover it before then...and almost no one, including the locals knew about it. One of the Livingston myths perpetuated has been that all the stripers leave the Lake in winter....oh how wrong they are.

I just hope all the publicity doesn't bring out the pot lickers, which the Lake is rightly famous for. Congrats, again Chris....and I wish you continued success.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Well MDLK you know they will and as we all know if you have to post up on a fishing forum to promote your business which we cannot blame them it will have to be dealt with. No doubt these guys have some great techniques and will be busy for some time.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Medowlark and Fishing Animal,

Thank you for the compliments and I understand your concern, I am a Livingston native and have caught stripers all my life on lake Livingston and kept it under my hat as well. I've been an engineer in the medical device industry for eight years up in Athens Texas but fishing is my absolute passion. I am in the process of moving back to Livingston and want to promote my home lake and business. I've gained a wealth of knowledge over the years in North Texas lakes like Texoma, Tawakoni, Cedar Creek, Whitney, Richland Chambers, and Palestine. I can assure you that potlicking is an issue on every lake. We've already had several trips where I go out and previous customers are sitting right in the middle of spots we fished the day or week before. Do I blame them? No, not at all, its a public lake and they paid me to teach them how to fish it, it comes with the territory. Fortunately we do not rely on "honey holes" but rather establishing patterns that can be repeated across the whole scope of this massive lake that we call home. I can assure you one thing, when customers leave my boat, if they paid attention, they will have acquired the necessary skill sets that will enable them to not have to rely on chasing boat shows around the lake. They will be able to go out and find fish on their own. With that said, There are community holes in the spring and summer that load up with boats and there is a right and wrong way to approach and exit them. My boats will be doing it correctly.
If you are reading this post and you consider yourself one of the types that relies on chasing boat shows, trolling, or potlicking I would like to encourage you to book a trip with us. We will teach you in one day information that can take a lifetime to acquire on your own.

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> Medowlark and Fishing Animal,
> 
> Thank you for the compliments and I understand your concern, I am a Livingston native and have caught stripers all my life on lake Livingston and kept it under my hat as well. I've been an engineer in the medical device industry for eight years up in Athens Texas but fishing is my absolute passion. I am in the process of moving back to Livingston and want to promote my home lake and business. I've gained a wealth of knowledge over the years in North Texas lakes like Texoma, Tawakoni, Cedar Creek, Whitney, Richland Chambers, and Palestine. I can assure you that potlicking is an issue on every lake. We've already had several trips where I go out and previous customers are sitting right in the middle of spots we fished the day or week before. Do I blame them? No, not at all, its a public lake and they paid me to teach them how to fish it, it comes with the territory. Fortunately we do not rely on "honey holes" but rather establishing patterns that can be repeated across the whole scope of this massive lake that we call home. I can assure you one thing, when customers leave my boat, if they paid attention, they will have acquired the necessary skill sets that will enable them to not have to rely on chasing boat shows around the lake. They will be able to go out and find fish on their own. With that said, There are community holes in the spring and summer that load up with boats and there is a right and wrong way to approach and exit them. My boats will be doing it correctly.
> If you are reading this post and you consider yourself one of the types that relies on chasing boat shows, trolling, or potlicking I would like to encourage you to book a trip with us. We will teach you in one day information that can take a lifetime to acquire on your own.
> ...


Chris,
very well spoken everybody on the lake is out to do the same thing as The next person catching fish, I learned from Simon last year how to catch fish and how to use my electronics, and there wasn't one time that he told me not to go back to the areas that he took me to, in fact he told me to fish these areas most of the time because there's fish in them year round, instead of driving around the whole wasting fuel, if you're anything like Simon you're very personable guide, matter-of-fact, when I'm out there simon wave me over to come the fish with them, I don't know where this potlicking thing keeps coming from but we just need to get along and enjoy the water.:mpd:


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

In one day here's the proof

Fishing with chris/Lake Livingston Adventures



1st trip after what I_ learn from chris_

__

second trip after what I learn from chris



even learn how to read a graph



and I'm sure there will be many more to come before spring arrived.Stop licking pots and pans.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I agree that the techniques you learn as well as reading your electronics is the key. We fish Livingston, Conroe and Ouachita and the techniques we have learned on each apply on all at some point. Hope to get on LL this weekend, my son has been doing well recently. Good luck!


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice haul, I was in the yellow truck as you were leaving. Went to the pier to drop a line in for a little bit. I always look in the cleaning catch can to see what had been caught that day.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Third trip after what I learn from chris



The weather was nasty today.Had a little calm weather befor it got dark and caught my limit.My son had school today so had to throw the rest back.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

4th trip after what I learn from chris 2/8/14

Three person limit.



So easy even my boy was setting hooks left and right.



The lake was on fire check out the graph.Water was boiling below our boat.


----------

